# Magadore Muskies?



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yesterday I took my girlfriend out crappie fishing over at Magadore. We caught a boatload of crappies, then about 5:30 we witnessed something HUGE chasing crappies and baitfish around a downed tree. I pulled my boat over on top of the tree and there he was! Probably 40 inches, MUSKIE just stitting in this downed tree. I didn't even know they had muskies in Magadore. I thought they stopped stocking them years ago. Just thought I'd share the experience.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

some believe there are muskie in there and others dont...i am personally a believer...I know there are some monsters in there and there is probably some limited natural reproduction, it only takes a few fish to keep a population alive


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

man thats cool, i hear about it each year. im gonna bring my canoe down one day and try it. never fished it, it is electric only right?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah it's electric only. I spoke with the gentleman at Magadore Tackle, and he told me that last year something pulled a 12 inch crappie right off the end of his ultra light. He was sure it was a muskie. I am sure there's a few monsters left in there from when they stopped stocking in 1991, and there's maybe even a few from natural reproduction. Very few though, and i'm sure they're all pretty big.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I've always heard there were a few in there.. must be a bit of natural reproduction to sustain the population all these years...


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

is there still a permit required to fish mogadore?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Muskie Guy is right . There are a few in there due to natural reproduction. They stocked some years ago but not anymore.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

"
Moggie Muskie and Pike? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stopped by the Boat House on Mogadore on Saturday and the gent in there told me that the DNR did an electro-shock two years ago right out from the dock and pulled up a small muskie and a pike. He said it was a northern pike and not a grass pike and that the DNR guys were really surprised - they didn't expect any northerns in Mogadore.

As far as the muskie goes, evidently during that same electroshocking survey on another part of the lake they pulled up a much larger muskie than the one from near the dock.

Mogadore continues to impress me with its abundance of fish species - predators and forage. The number of cormorant birds, at least one bald eagle, and flocks of seagulls and blue herons means that there is a lot of baitfish which is good for the predatory fish like bass, crappie, and (potentially) pike and muskie.

Great lake right in our own backyard 

Bob"

I pulled this from a post back in the end of March. Apparently there are some musky in mogadore. I've been fishing mogadore for about 2 years pretty steadily, and have been dissapointed about the size of the bass, I had no idea however that this shallow lake holds musky, I guess you learn something new every day..good fishing.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

man , real cool. im comin down a day with my canoe and look for an esox. sounds like a lot of weeds so i plan on catchin more slop bass than anything. never been there and it sounds like a nice quiet lake..doesnt the cuyahoga have a feeder that goes in there? if so, i guarantee there are pike in there...


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I know one thing, muskie lures catch big bass.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

its not to suprising that some muskie may reproduce, they are technically native to ohio, and the lake is know to have grass pickeral, esocids all spawn under similar conditions wich means if pickeral can spawn there should atleast be a shot at succesful muskie reproduction.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...70's they put them rascals in there so I have been told by an old man that I used to see wade fishing the east beach, man I miss her shes always produced some insane days of pan fish on the fly! the carp are a blast I had a carp on a fly take me almost across the point to the boat livery on the north side .. lol...


----------

